# Xbox 360 party ideas



## Zachary (Dec 14, 2009)

So, our last small party didn't go as well planned as we thought.

1. We had only planned to play one game, and didn't think about how bored we would get.

2. We played MW2, which is very fun, but we each had to have our own tv, which made the rooms hot.

3. People got angry, bored, sleepy, and it wasn't as fun we wanted.

So, we had only 5 people.

What we need are some ideas of what to do during the angry, bored, and sleepy moments during the party.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 14, 2009)

Get some silly/party games.
For example: "I MAED A GAM3 WITH Z0MB1ES!!!1" Guitar/Dj hero/Rock band.
Maybe some kind of fighting game, where winner stays on. That way, 1 round and after that next person can swap the controller over.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 14, 2009)

ODST - Firefight, Legendary, Every time you die Switch controllers.

DOOO EET.


----------



## Zachary (Dec 14, 2009)

I suggested castle crashers, and we may try it next time.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 14, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> I suggested castle crashers, and we may try it next time.


DOOO EEEET. Great coop game.

And if you have N+ you should do that too.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 14, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> I suggested castle crashers, and we may try it next time.


Excellent choice! Maybe even the new Turtles game, Turtles in Time. Or any of the old arcade games like that.

@Doctor, I find N+ a little too frustrating. Well, that is once you get so far/if you aren't any good at it.


----------

